# Paint codes for schwinn colors



## ColsonTwinbar (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm looking for the paint codes for schwinn's coach green and Ivory. Does anyone know it?
-Nolan


----------



## BWbiker (Dec 24, 2008)

*Schwinn Color codes*

One thing you could do is contact mr.j.c.higgins (Aaron). He has those two colors mixed in aerosol from digital scans of original Schwinn paints. I am pretty sure if you wanted something other than aerosol he could get it mixed for you in the required quantity. I don't think he is giving away hard earned paint codes though! 
BW


----------

